# IVF Only 5 follicles! Advice please???



## nic1000 (Sep 1, 2005)

I've posted this message on IVF chit chat board also so apologies for double posting - just desperate for some advice as I feel very worried/depressed!!

I've been stimming for 6 days and had scan this morning which showed I have 5 follicles only so far.  I'm worried about having so few follicles as every other message I read seems to detail many more follicles (e.g. 10 or 12 or more).  Can anyone advise if 5 follicles on day 6 is low or normal and also if I can expect more follicles to grow by EC?  Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## NICKY101 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi, I wouldn't worry too much as you are only halfway through stimming. At the end of the day it's not so much the number of eggs as the quality. I have just done my third ICSI and only got 4 eggs ec day. BUT I ended up with 2 grade 2 embryos to put back. Sadly none to freeze but we got what we set out to achieve, 2 embryos. Also the scan doesn't always pick up all follicles. My first cycle they could only see one and I got 6 eggs, so you never can tell. All the best for your cycle. (testing 16th)


----------



## bubs (Apr 3, 2004)

hi, please dont give up. i know how disappointing it is but you read about so many girls here who have lots of eggs and only end up with one embyro. i have never produced more than two eggs but got pg each time.my sister just did egg donation for me and she also only produced two eggs but they both fertilized and were put back in.i was very upset at the time as i was hoping she would have lots of eggs for us to freeze but my dh made me realize i was losing sight of our objective which was to have a baby and at the end of the day its quality not quantity which is important.
on my first two attempts i had no idea what was a good number of follicles.i had started off with 4 on the first attempt and 6 follicles on the second and i thought that was great!! sometimes ignorance IS bliss.it was only when i joined this website and like you started reading about other girls producing lots that i started to worry and started to feel jealous when people complained of painful ovaries etc.i like to think of it as penis envy for women 
so hang in there and try not to compare your results to others , not easy i know.
good luck with the rest of your treatment
bubs


----------



## nic1000 (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you very much for the replies.  They have helped ease my panic - every time I go for a scan I seem to come away with a new worry or panic!  I am just going to have to will my five follies to grow now.....


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

I ended up with eight follicles, seven eggs, only two of which fertilised, and I got a BFP last Sunday, so PLEEEEEEEASE don't fret. It's early days for you yet, anyway. And remember, each day counts!   
The very best of luck
Martha


----------

